# Making life more difficult



## kweinert (Sep 8, 2019)

So, as I posted over in a different thread, I've started making boxes to set on the slide out shelves I built for my cabinets. 

Found a couple of interesting things after cutting a few boxes. 

Shelves are 15x21" on the inside. After cutting a couple of them at 7" and looking at how they fit it finally dawned on me that keeping them all at a multiple of 3" will work out best. 

Then I discovered that my install wasn't quite as perfect as I thought and I don't have a full 5" between all the shelves. 

Then I noticed that, with a few exceptions, making the boxes a full 4 3/4" deep is not needed. I do have a few items that can use a box that deep but for the most part there'd be a lot of wasted space. 

So, new plan. 
1. All boxes will be multiples of 3". Most will be 3x6 with a few 6x6.
2. Only a few will be full depth. 
3. Most will be 2 1/4" deep. 
4. The bottoms were going to be a 1/8" panel. Now that boxes will be stacking I'm going glue a 1/2" piece of plywood to the bottom panel so they can stack and not slide. 
5. All 4 sides will have a 1/4" deep finger hole near the top so they're easy to lift out. 

So now I have a bunch of cutting to do on the sides I've already cut and box jointed. 

Oh well, better to have discovered it before any glue was applied. 

I think I'm going to finish the boxes I have already started with to be sure I don't have any more surprises in store. 

Hmmm, just like work - iterative design.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TimR (Sep 8, 2019)

True custom work at its finest! Been there!


----------

